# First Time Surf Wade Advice Please?



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to wade the Galveston surf for the first time this Saturday morning. I've never waded the surf. Any advise on where to go would be appreciated, i.e. is the west end better than the sea wall area?

Also, any advise on what to throw? I primarily throw artificials out of the boat, but have little experience with top waters. Or should I free-line live bait?

Anyone going that wouldn't mind showing a surf-newbie how it's done?

Thanks for any advise you can share, I'd really like to figure this out!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Just like the bay. Follow the bait and the prey won't be far behind. Same artificials work the same way. 

Biggest mistake i see most make is don't immediately walk out to the third bar. Many times they are in second or first gut and you waded right thru them.

Wear a PFD.....too easy not to. And minimize your gear.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Less is more , wear long pants , the stuff u use in the bay will work in the surf , look for bait, wear a pfd , last one , there are fish available off the rock groins . ( in case you get tired of being wet)


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Watch tide, no need to go all the way out on high tide. Bring a long stringer or donut. Use a slightly heavier jighad in the surf vs a calm bay. Most importantly slide yo feet!


----------

